# Wala akong napala.



## niernier

Hello,

As a grammar exercise, I am looking for the English equivalent of 'Wala akong napala'. No matter how I think I cannot translate it. I think that the root word of 'napala' is 'pala' but I cannot find the intended meaning in the dictionary. 

Can anyone please translate the following dialogue:

A: May napala ka ba sa pagpunta-punta mo doon?
B. Wala akong napala.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jhia

ei, (^_^) 

i'm not sure if this would be appropriate but i believe 'benefited' or 'gained' could be utilized

A: May napala ka ba sa pagpunta-punta mo doon?
Have you benefited/gained something by going there?
 
B. Wala akong napala.
 I haven't benefited/gained anything.


----------



## AskLang

niernier said:


> Hello,
> 
> As a grammar exercise, I am looking for the English equivalent of 'Wala akong napala'. No matter how I think I cannot translate it. I think that the root word of 'napala' is 'pala' but I cannot find the intended meaning in the dictionary.
> 
> Can anyone please translate the following dialogue:
> 
> A: May napala ka ba sa pagpunta-punta mo doon?
> B. Wala akong napala.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
Hi! niernier,

I'll try my two cents on this -

A: Did you get anything from going there?
B. I did not get anything.


----------



## Cracker Jack

niernier said:


> Can anyone please translate the following dialogue:
> 
> A: May napala ka ba sa pagpunta-punta mo doon?
> B. Wala akong napala.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



A. Did you *gain* anything from going there?
B. None.

In the response, you don't have to repeat napala. You can simply say ''Wala.''  That would be more natural.


----------



## DotterKat

niernier said:


> A: May napala ka ba sa pagpunta-punta mo doon?
> B. Wala akong napala.



My suggestion:

Did going there do you any good?
No, it was all for naught.

I agree that a more literal translation would have "napala" meaning some benefit or desirable result.
As for the root of napala, it is probably related to mapala (mápalâ) meaning "result". It is not such a stretch to apply this meaning to your original Tagalog text. 
Also, and this is pure speculation on my part, as you know "pala" is shovel in Tagalog. Add the prefix "na-" to denote capacity to do something (past tense) and you have "napala" which could mean "shoveled" and with a bit of stretch, "unearthed/revealed/discovered/uncovered", another way of saying that your efforts were rewarded by uncovering some desirable thing, perhaps some kind of treasure. In everyday situations, "napala" could have evolved to mean some benefit earned after expending some considerable effort.
Of course, "napala" ("shoveled") has a different stress and intonation than the "napala" to which you referred. In the end, you may be right in saying that this is a useful exercise in grammar.


----------



## niernier

DotterKat said:


> I agree that a more literal translation would have "napala" meaning some benefit or desirable result.
> As for the root of napala, it is probably related to mapala (mápalâ) meaning "result". It is not such a stretch to apply this meaning to your original Tagalog text.
> Also, and this is pure speculation on my part, as you know "pala" is shovel in Tagalog. Add the prefix "na-" to denote capacity to do something (past tense) and you have "napala" which could mean "shoveled" and with a bit of stretch, "unearthed/revealed/discovered/uncovered", another way of saying that your efforts were rewarded by uncovering some desirable thing, perhaps some kind of treasure. In everyday situations, "napala" could have evolved to mean some benefit earned after expending some considerable effort.
> Of course, "napala" ("shoveled") has a different stress and intonation than the "napala" to which you referred. In the end, you may be right in saying that this is a useful exercise in grammar.



Wow. That's a very nice insight you have! Hindi ko yan naisip ha.. I am so impressed with how you thought about the subject. 

Thank you rin sa lahat ng nagreply!


----------



## AskLang

I agree that all the suggestions given in this thread are good variations of the phrase in subject.

There is just one more thing I want to clear regarding a relevant phrase. A phrase in English which I 
hope I understand right is the equivalent of this Tagalog phrase.

In the context of "what do you get from falling in love?" from the popular song of its own title phrase. 

Does not it translate to -
Ano ang napapala mo sa pagmamahal?
in Tagalog?

Many thanks.


----------



## ceejay2005

I agree with some of the answers here. But Did you *gain* anything from going there? is more appropriate.

Hope we helped you in a little way.


----------



## mataripis

walang napala= no significance/value


----------

